# Linseed oil or micronised linseed - which is best?



## bedbug (2 January 2010)

I have been feeding my guy linseed oil but am wondering if micronised linseed is better for them or is there no difference?

The oil seems to work out cheaper but if they actually get more out of actual linseed then I will swap him over to that.

I feed it as he tends to get itchy and dry skin a bit like eczema


----------



## dressagecrazy (2 January 2010)

Ive always been told that Micronised is better &amp; easier for the horses body to use, but it has to be from the whole seed to get the most nutrients. I may be wrong but this is according to my Nutrishionist book &amp; i am going from memory here. 

I always feed Micronised myself.


----------



## flyingfeet (2 January 2010)

Micronised linseed - at £20 for 20kg, I don't think its more expensive than oil

Plus who wants to feed yucky messy oil?


----------



## HollyB66 (2 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Micronised linseed - at £20 for 20kg, I don't think its more expensive than oil

Plus who wants to feed yucky messy oil? 

[/ QUOTE ]

How much do you add per day/feed?


----------



## flyingfeet (2 January 2010)

Err basically a mug full each, probably should be more scientific. If you read the gold label one (same stuff) I think it recommends 100g per day for shiney coats. 

However I think I am feeding 200g to cover joints as well. Will double check on the weight (one small glace cherry pot is my precise measure at the moment!!)


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (2 January 2010)

i feed 2 coffee mugs of micronised linseed a day for weight gain, has really helped bulk up my TB.


----------



## HollyB66 (3 January 2010)

Would be interested to know the weight I would need for my 17 year old, 14.2hh mare. If it is 200g per day that would work out at 20p per day if it costs £20 per 20kg.

I'm currently using vegetable oil costing about 15p per day, she does seem to like it and her coat is beginning to improve (I think).

Micronised linseed would be less messy though.


----------



## S_N (3 January 2010)

This stuff is awesome - though it's had a price hike recently 
	
	
		
		
	


	




http://shop.horserequisites.co.uk/epages...Products/A07027


----------



## Oliver12 (4 January 2010)

I had a whole article saved on this subject but can't find it anywhere. Anyway it did say that the whole seed is more beneficial than the oil and it certainly has done my arthritic horse the world of good. Also when the linseed oil is removed from the seed the by-product is then made into linseed lozenges so they are not as good as micronised linseed.

The product from horserequisites looks quite expensive. Charnwood Milling sell a 25kg bag for £23.40 and even when you add postage still works out cheaper. It doesn't say how much Vitamin E they use and whether it's a natural or synthetic source. I prefer to buy natural form vitamin e as gel-caps and snip two or three in half and add to feed.


----------



## turkana (4 January 2010)

I buy it raw &amp; cook it myself, although it's the same price as the stuff from Charnwood Mill, I'm not sure if the nutrient content is affected by the drying process.


----------

